# Assassination



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Assassination caught in action.:axe:


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

That's a sure kill! :laser:


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Haha owned!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Daniil,

Great shot! Your timing was excellent!


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll have to post a pic of my assassins doing the naughty. I know at least two are guys and two are girls...not sure about the fifth.


----------

